# okay so looking into a new reel and braid questions



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a blackbeauty open reel 2 ball bearing and its okay

When I used my sons freshwater open reel it had 6 bearings and braid and I loved it. I would like to know what type of reel I should look for. Pro Bass had a nice 10 bearing bait casting reel on sale for $39 but I got nervous as it would only take like 175 yards of 15lb. However I have since learned that you can get much more braided on a reel then mono. I have also heard baitcasting reels are hard to keep clean and easy to tangle. It looked cool just different then the open cast im used to. Also felt great in my hand so I would like to know who uses baitcasting reels vs open reels and why you like one over the other and also the same for braid. I wouldn't ask but I have spent hours researching looking and reading posts and still really dont have any more knowledge so I figured I would ask ya all with some experience


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

well let's see a 10 bearing baitcaster sounds nice but what grade are those bearings? I prefer spinning over baitcasters because there is a lot more room for error with bait casters you have to worry about backlashes and I know there are guys that will say once you get an educated thumb birdnests are rare well i'll still pass. spinning reels are idiot proof and i'm the idiot they all look up to. 

now braid vs mono braid is thinner per lb test, has far more sensitivity than mono, and can last for years. mono is cheaper, far more abrasion resistant, and can provide a little stretch during the fight so a fish can't pull free.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Depends what you are using the reel for...lures or bait, pier or surf or boat, what species of fish? On a busy pier I use monofilament when bait fishing...braid is a hassle to untangle when lines get crossed. On a boat while freshwater fishing and throwing a spinner bait or jig with precision, a bait caster would be better. That being said I use braid 90% of the time...it's durable, thin and casts a long distance. In general, I think spinning reels in are good for lighter weight applications. My preference is a spinning reel loaded with braid...you could always add a monofilament leader.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

surf is my first choice always

thanks guys!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

so got hubby a rod and reel for Fathers day and me some braided line, gonna see how it goes! now question about the added mono leader, how long mono do you use and does the added mono allow you to cast as far and is it still as sensitive or does adding the mono make it less sensitive?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

You don't really need a mono or fluoro leader unless the fish are leader shy or toothy. If you're bottom fishing from the surf just tie the braid directly to your rig. Depending on where the line was purchased, the store may spool it for you...just make sure it is not spooled all the way to the top. You may choose to put a mono backing on the spool or you may not need it. I would put at least 150 yards of braid on it. If you are casting hard, wear a glove or finger protector so you don't get cut. Never pull on braid with a bare hand.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

if you spool it yourself, make sure its wound tight or it will dig in to itself on the spool when its pulled tight.
js


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

The only problem I see about not using a leader is if you grab that braid you more than likely gonna cut the bejeeas out of your hand.... a little leader is a good idea....thats just my dime.... salt


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yea I have gloves if I really want to cast hard, never cut my hands yet but I know that braid gets Hot!


----------

